
If you find yourself in need of a customizable animated atomic model...wellps - anarrayofatoms
https://github.com/ACollectionOfAtoms/atomic-bohr-model
======
anarrayofatoms
An example be here: [https://acollectionofatoms.github.io/atomic-bohr-model-
examp...](https://acollectionofatoms.github.io/atomic-bohr-model-
examples/index.html)

